# API Freshwater Master Test Kit information



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

*Info For API Freshwater Master Liquid Test Kit*​
Over the months I have been a member of this forum myself and others have explained the correct way to prepare bottle number 2 for nitrate testing over and over 

There are also many people using expired test kits. The information below comes directly from an API representative.

*Lot Numbers*​
The bottles of reagent are each stamped with a lot number. The last four digits of this number indicate the month and year the reagent was manufactured. For example a lot number ending in 0410 was made in April of 2010.

*How long do the kits last?*​
Ammonia, High Range pH, NitrAte, Phosphate, Copper, Calcium and GH reagents all last for three years.

NitrIte and KH will last for four years.

Freshwater pH Low-Range will last for five years.

*How to prepare NitrAte bottle number two.*​
*The following is quoted directly from an email correspondence from an API representative to a member of another forum.* 

“Liquid Nitrate Test Kits from any manufacturer can have a common problem with their last test solution. For some companies, it is bottle number 3, but for us it is bottle number 2. One of the ingredients wants to solidify out of liquid solution. If the test bottle sits for any period of time, this can happen. If this does happen and the test is performed without Bottle # 2 mixed properly, then you can get a falsely low reading. I have never heard of falsely high readings with Nitrate Kits. 

I would try tapping your Bottle # 2 a few times on a table or counter
top. This should loosen-up anything that has solidified. Then I would
shake this bottle for about 2-3 minutes, to really mix it up. Try the
test again and hopefully this will fix your problem. With regular weekly
usage, this bottle should only need to be shaken for 30-60 seconds.

Always check results at the recommended duration of time. Letting the
tubes sit longer can result in falsely high levels."

*End quoted text.*​
Hope you find this useful.

Type at ya later,

RTBob


----------

